# Arrow point weight?



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

there are arrows at the length you would need with a 100 grain point still would be under 300 grains. A 150 maxima with 100grain point and 25 inches will be under 300 grains. Fatboy 500 at 25 inch and 80 grain point will be under 300 grains and should shoot very well. Try looking here on AT for used shafts or arrows all set up. You can gain some accuracy with a 20 grain heavier point.


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not necessarily looking to stay at 300 grains. I'm more looking at a heavier point weight to really help drive my arrows in and glance less if I have a glance out

Also I cant get a 500 to tune out of my bow at all. I tried when I set it up and just couldn't get it to work, threw some 400's on it and everything worked perfectly


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

I would look at the 22s from gold tip...Why worry about arrow drop? If your bow is sighted in and you hit where you want.

Go with the biggest arrow possible.

I'm shootin 27 inch draw at 65 pounds..I will be shooting Gold tips 30x

It's better to be over spined then under.

Just the way I look at it.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I personally shoot the heaviest point possible because the arrow straightens out faster and penetrates deeper, i go as heavy as possible to stay in the 280 range


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

10 grains = about 3 fps
Adding 20 grains to your tip will only slow you about 6 fps. 
I was looking at your original post. You need to figure out and learn a more about shooting 3D. You also don't mention what class you are shooting in or your experience level. So the following may or may not apply to you......... Some things to evaluate or learn:
1) Exactly how much difference "speed" makes if you misjudge a target by 2 yards at a distance of 35 yards.
2) Exactly how important is avoiding "glance outs" to you. What the Pro's are doing may not have much bearing on what you should be using or doing. Don't worry about "glancing out" of the 12 ring if you are shooting mostly 10's and quite a few 8's. The big dogs are banging arrows on every target whereas many 3D'ers actually rarely "glance out".
3) Realize that the 'equipment', within reason, has very little impact on exactly where your arrow impacts the target consequently it has little effect on your score.
4) The mental aspect of 3D (how you play the game) is VERY important. 
5) After you shoot a shot you must honestly understand and learn from that shot. If you "think" you made a great shot and your arrow hit 4 inches from where you wanted or thought it should have hit you must be able to accurately evaluate why it was off. Saying "my yardage was off" when it was really a crummy shot holds *many* 3D'ers back!

Additional point weight can make your arrows group much better which can add points to your score. However, if you are making fundamentally poor shots it won't much matter. If you are making poor decisions on the course tighter groups won't be of much help.

I have a 26" draw and shoot close to 60 lbs if not 60 lbs. I've shot 500 spine arrows for 3D out of a variety of bows one of which was a Darton 3800 that spit my arrows out at 298 fps. I have at least 100 grains in all my 3D arrows. If I were you I'd be wondering why my bow can't shoot 500 spine arrows with target tips.


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> 10 grains = about 3 fps
> Adding 20 grains to your tip will only slow you about 6 fps.
> I was looking at your original post. You need to figure out and learn a more about shooting 3D. You also don't mention what class you are shooting in or your experience level. So the following may or may not apply to you......... Some things to evaluate or learn:
> 1) Exactly how much difference "speed" makes if you misjudge a target by 2 yards at a distance of 35 yards.
> ...


I'm shooting Open B and have been shooting for about 4-5 years now. I'm not saying I know everything but I know a good bit about 3D as far as my mental game and everything goes for me personally

I've figured out how much my arrows drop if I misjudge by a few yards, and my mental game has gotten a lot better after the past couple years, and I rarely ever say my yardage is off unless I flat out misjudged it bad, but I made one bad shot this weekend and I know exactly what I did, didn't blame it on anything but me. Occasionally I will have a glance out from a 12 to a 10 or glance from a 10 to an 8 (not as much though). But I would like to avoid glance outs when they do happen. I also understand the equipment wont make me a better archer and what I change wont affect what happens at the target, its all on me to judge and execute a good shot.

I also know why my bow doesn't shoot 500's, I've come to find for me, when my PSE's are rated at about 320 or lower (both of mine are rated at 318 right now) they like a stiffer spine. Now technically I don't know why that is, but with the PSE's I've played with that are about 330 and higher they like weaker spines, like a 500. Again as far as the mechanics of the bow go I don't know why this is. I can get a 500 to paper tune out of the slower bows but my rest is extremely low and pointed out away from the bow and at distance don't shoot good, but when I throw a 400 on they are right in line (or almost) with the reference marks on the bow and get a perfect bullet hole. I shot the 500's out to 50 yards and hit the general area of where I was aiming but when I threw the 400's my groups significantly shrunk up

I didn't post this to have my whole 3D game and equipment evaluated or be told I need to learn more about 3D. I noticed something that a fair amount of the pro's seem to be doing and thought about trying it myself to avoid glance outs when they do happen. I understand making fundamentally bad shots wont matter what I do with my arrows, but to me this weekend I shot better than what I expected and made great shots (minus one which was my fault, my yardage was on I just bobbled and made a bad shot). Also what does it matter what class I am shooting? Does this info not apply whether someone is in Bow Novice or Open Pro? I simply asked a question about point weight and glance outs based off of talking with people and watching the pro's shoot, not about how I shoot or how much more important mental game is

On a side note, I appreciate the info about 10 grains being roughly 3 fps, that does help me out a little bit in how much I can afford to play with. I know I will still have to play with it and chrono the arrows but it gives me a starting point


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Keesey said:


> I'm shooting Open B and have been shooting for about 4-5 years now. I'm not saying I know everything but I know a good bit about 3D as far as my mental game and everything goes for me personally
> 
> I've figured out how much my arrows drop if I misjudge by a few yards, and my mental game has gotten a lot better after the past couple years, and I rarely ever say my yardage is off unless I flat out misjudged it bad, but I made one bad shot this weekend and I know exactly what I did, didn't blame it on anything but me. Occasionally I will have a glance out from a 12 to a 10 or glance from a 10 to an 8 (not as much though). But I would like to avoid glance outs when they do happen. I also understand the equipment wont make me a better archer and what I change wont affect what happens at the target, its all on me to judge and execute a good shot.
> 
> ...


I commend you on being polite!


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> glance less


Do you feel this is really a concern? I only shot with a group of 2 or 3 at the most. I all my 3D shoots last year I never seen a glance out?


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

I shot with a group of 6 guys (some groups had 7 cause they were trying to squeeze everyone in) this past weekend and not all of them were mine but I saw a few glance outs


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I defend against glance outs with my arrow builds but honestly still am quick to go conservative when the 12 gets crowded (170 grain Top Hat in an X-Cutter). No point style or weight makes you immune, some help reduce the severity but its not far from a solid 12 to an 8 and an occasional 5. 

The best tool available to you is to practice shooting the uppers so that you are comfortable aiming at them....it is much more rare that both are clogged up.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Keesey said:


> I'm shooting Open B and have been shooting for about 4-5 years now. I'm not saying I know everything but I know a good bit about 3D as far as my mental game and everything goes for me personally
> 
> I've figured out how much my arrows drop if I misjudge by a few yards, and my mental game has gotten a lot better after the past couple years, and I rarely ever say my yardage is off unless I flat out misjudged it bad, but I made one bad shot this weekend and I know exactly what I did, didn't blame it on anything but me. Occasionally I will have a glance out from a 12 to a 10 or glance from a 10 to an 8 (not as much though). But I would like to avoid glance outs when they do happen. I also understand the equipment wont make me a better archer and what I change wont affect what happens at the target, its all on me to judge and execute a good shot.
> 
> ...


I did not mean to be rude or patronizing. 



salmon killer said:


> I commend you on being polite!


I in NO way meant to be rude! In my opening sentences I stated _" So the following may or may not apply to you........."_. This is an open forum and a lot of folks that don't have as much knowledge as others read these posts and threads to learn. So it's not just about the OP. The OP and I were not having a private conversation and I did mean to "diss" him. There is absolutely no way I could know his experience level and I stated as much in my opening.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> I defend against glance outs with my arrow builds but honestly still am quick to go conservative when the 12 gets crowded (170 grain Top Hat in an X-Cutter). No point style or weight makes you immune, some help reduce the severity but its not far from a solid 12 to an 8 and an occasional 5.
> 
> The best tool available to you is to practice shooting the uppers so that you are comfortable aiming at them....it is much more rare that both are clogged up.



I agree here. I saw alot of glance out's on my range in Gainesville, some where mine, and I will say a little more practice aiming at those uppers when the lowers are clogged could have helped me avoid some mental mistakes (or temptations I should say). lol

Looking forward to the Ft. Benning tourney!


----------

